# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Springtime Allergies

## Devon8822

I am wondering if there are any easily accessable wild plants in Ontario area, for allergies. Its the springtime runny nose, irritated eyes kind of allergy. Any help? thanks!

----------


## Rick

I'm not aware of any plant that will treat allergies. It's not a single symptom malady like a stomach ache or headache for example. It's a systemic reaction to an allergen. You might talk to your PCP and try to find out if there is a specific cause (dander, pollen, etc.) or if there are multiple causes.

----------


## gryffynklm

Apply a thin layer of Vaseline just inside nostrils to trap pollen and reduce exposure.

There are several articles you can find if you google Vaseline Hay Fever. I haven't found much beyond a brief comment about doing this as a preventative measure. I have not tried this and do not know how effective this is.  

As far as it being Bush craft medicine, well if you use vaseline soaked cotton balls as a fire starter or have some for other purpose, this adds to your bag of tricks. What could it hurt? If you have a petroleum sensitivity, you may want to take caution in trying this.

----------


## canid

talking to your PCP, it's the first sign of an angel dust problem...

as for pollen allergies; i've heard and read numerous references to taking local raw honey daily, though i can't speak for it's efficacy.

----------


## hunter63

> as for pollen allergies; i've heard and read numerous references to taking local raw honey daily, though i can't speak for it's efficacy.


Nor can I, but also have heard this, and it makes sense.

Problem would be to find some local honey, that isn't pasteurized.
Farmers market does sell honey, wonder if you could request some that is right out of the comb? Hummmmm (Thinking)

Now that you mention it, it's been a long time since I have come across a real "bee tree".

----------


## canid

clearly it's just a simple matter of setting yourself on fire and raiding a wild hive. bees are afraid of fire, right?

'hey fellas, hold me beer and this book of matches...'

----------


## Rick

I'm trying to think through this (which presents its own set of problems). Obviously, some air is getting through and that air would be laden with whatever allergen a person is sensitive to so I'm not understanding how it would work. True, it might capture some allergens but the air getting through wouldn't be pure. Just my misguided thoughts.

----------


## Rick

> 'hey fellas, hold me beer and this book of matches...'


Or, as we say down here...."Hey ya'll! Watch this!"

----------


## canid

> Now that you mention it, it's been a long time since I have come across a real "bee tree".


friend and i came across a nice hive up in chico last year, on a downed oak limb. my friend spotted it just as he was about to step over/on it.

----------


## canid

i would agree. if a quart of snot in your sinuses isn't catching it all, i'm not sure how well a dap of vasoline will help.

----------


## Rick

Okay. There's a picture I'll be trying to get out of my head this evening.

----------


## gryffynklm

I might give it a try next spring when i mow the lawn. Vaseline in my nose isn't exactly on my list of priorities. Like I said just tossing it out there.

----------


## Camp10

The honey does work, sort of.  I have allergies and fight this every spring.  I tried honey from one of the local bee keepers and it lessened the effects of the symptoms.  It took many months of taking a spoonful daily but it reduced the problems I had and now I dont have to take the honey daily.  I still have several bad days in the spring and summer but a claritin on those days keeps me normal.

----------


## Rick

I wish all I had to worry about is a Claritin to keep me normal. You should see the size of the pills the doctor has us on. This is life size. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

The local bee keepers around here swear by the local honey curing alergy thing.

----------


## Camp10

yeah, normal might be a stretch...can you take them pills of yours with Pepsi?

----------


## Rick

You can but milk is much better.

----------


## crashdive123

> I wish all I had to worry about is a Claritin to keep me normal. You should see the size of the pills the doctor has us on. This is life size. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


From what I understand, those pills will cure allergies caused by:

Enriched Wheat Flour - enriched with ferrous sulphate (iron), B vitamins (niacin, thiamine mononitrate [B1], ribofavin [B12] and folic acid). 
Sugar 
Corn syrup 
Water 
High fructose corn syrup 
Vegetable and/or animal shortening - containing one or more of partially hydrogenated soybean, cottonseed or canola oil, and beef fat. 
Dextrose 
Whole eggs 
Modified corn starch 
Cellulose gum 
Whey 
Leavenings (sodium acid pyrophosphate, baking soda, monocalcium phosphate) 
Salt 
Cornstarch 
Corn flour 
Corn syrup solids 
Mono and diglycerides 
Soy lecithin 
Polysorbate 60 
Dextrin 
Calcium caseinate 
Sodium stearol lactylate 
Wheat gluten 
Calcium sulphate 
Natural and artificial flavours 
Caramel colour 
Sorbic acid (to retain freshness) 
Colour added (yellow 5, red 40)

----------


## Camp10

Doctors orders, right?

----------


## Rick

Of course. All three of us have prescriptions. 
We do. 
I didn't get one.
Yes you did. check your pocket. 
Oh! Yeah. Never mind.

----------


## canid

dang, and me out of my vitamins:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

you know, i stopped eating/drinking junk food for the longest time, but my lady has drawn me back in kicking and screaming.

----------


## Camp10

> Of course. All three of us have prescriptions. 
> We do. 
> I didn't get one.
> Yes you did. check your pocket. 
> Oh! Yeah. Never mind.


Looks like it might be time for another pill my friend!! :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Oh, I'm way ahead of you.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

just be glad they remove the tentacles when they dress them out and skin them.

----------


## Beo

Great question actually, gonna have to try the honey thing this spring.

----------


## Rick

Creamed filled tentacles? Mmmmmmmm.

----------


## Camp10

> Great question actually, gonna have to try the honey thing this spring.


Start now if you want to enjoy the effects this spring.

----------


## Beo

> Creamed filled tentacles? Mmmmmmmm.


I got your cream filled tentacle... lolllllll Haaaaaaaaaaaaa Haaaaaaa!!!

----------


## owl_girl

local bee pollen is supposed to work really good if you take it every day in increasing doses for a few months before allergy season. i havnt tried this since i dont usually get bad allergies. you can get a bag of bee pollen at healthfood stors

----------


## Rick

Bee pollen? Isn't that the pollen collected by the bees? And isn't pollen an allergen? So that's sort of the hair of the horse that bit you..I guess? 

I have no idea, I'm just trying to think through this one.

----------


## crashdive123

> local bee pollen is supposed to work really good if you take it every day in increasing doses for a few months before allergy season. i havnt tried this since i dont usually get bad allergies. you can get a bag of bee pollen at healthfood stors


I hadn't heard about trying it that way - just with local honey.

----------


## owl_girl

yea its the pollen bees collect. you use it to build tolerance to the stuff that effects you. that stuff is really healthy too. lots of vitamins. i think the homey thing might work because it has small amounts of pollen but im not sure. the bees collect many types of pollen but it needs to be local so you know your getting the pollen you will be exposed to.

----------


## aflineman

We have a beekeeper down the street and I have trade for raw honey off and on. It has helped reduce the severity of my hay fever attacks. I will have one or two bouts when I mow the lawn, but by and large it seems to help quite a bit.

----------


## dscrick

I've suffered with "Hay fever" my whole life. Mostly spring, sometimes in the fall. I've noticed as I get older it actually seems less severe. Maybe there is an upside to age?

I've been taking Fexofenadine (I think that's the generic for something) for the last 2 years. Only 1 pill in 24 hours so not too bad

----------


## Trabitha

Age has had the opposite affect on me, dscrick.  LOL!  My allergies seem to get worse and I get MORE of them!  Doesn't stop me though.  I take one of those generic allergy pills once a day too.  They work well.

----------


## edr730

Here is a site with some information about folk remedies and allergens that might have useful information. 
http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/allergies.html

Not exactly about allergens, but is about sinusitis and honey.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0923091335.htm

----------


## Rick

Thanks, sweety. Oh, honey....you meant....never mind.

----------

